# Help Identifying a wristwatch [The Big Bang Theory Sheldon]



## tom_hanx (Apr 3, 2010)

At last, a "help ID" thread - guess I must be the first :-d LOL :-d

I am a fan of the Big Bang Theory. Season 1 I watched and enjoyed. As with any other TV show, since I am into watches, I am eager to ID what I see/like

So, here is the question: what wristwatch is Sheldon Cooper wearing?



































My first two guesses were Bernhardt Officer and UNION Glasshutte Belisar GMT but my gut feeling is - it is neither one of those.

What would you say it is?

:think:


----------



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)

Some sort of Kobold (Soarway GMT or Diver, perhaps?) in the second image? Looks like atleast 2 (if not 3) different watches in there.


----------



## jp375 (Oct 1, 2010)

There's a watch in those pictures? Might be able to focus if you crop Penny out of picture 2.


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

It does look like different watches. The one dead-on shot has a chunky bezel (looks like a Benarus or some similar diver) but the rest have a lot more crystal. Could be an optical illusion though, or maybe it's an internal bezel?


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Watch? Guy? All I see is a girl. A pretty girl.







(Definitely not a Bernhardt Officer. That bezel isn't even close, and the Officer would likely look huge on his nerdy, tiny wrists.)


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Watch? Guy? All I see is a girl. A pretty girl.







(Definitely not a Bernhardt Officer. That bezel isn't even close, and the Officer would likely look huge on his nerdy, tiny wrists.)


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Looks like a Timex Expedition to me.
cottontop


----------



## Plainsong (Apr 25, 2007)

It looks like they're changing it. Why not just crop the pics so that they're not table-breaking fun?

I think Leonard would prefer mechanicals. It could go either way with Sheldon. I'll text Amy Farrah Fowler. She'll know.


----------



## Plainsong (Apr 25, 2007)

From the latest episode, it looks like it's changing again.


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

Plainsong said:


> From the latest episode, it looks like it's changing again.


Big date at 6, maybe a power reserve at 12? Doesn't Epos make a watch like that?


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

ulackfocus said:


> Big date at 6, maybe a power reserve at 12? Doesn't Epos make a watch like that?


Power reserve or seconds subdial?


----------



## Klostrophobic (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like a date box at 6 o clock. That crown and single pushbutton should make it relatively easy to ID (theoretically!)


----------



## horja (Aug 14, 2011)

It`s a CITIZEN PROMASTER ECO-DRIVE RADIO CONTROLLED NIGHTHAWK AS2020-53E


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

jp375 said:


> There's a watch in those pictures? Might be able to focus if you crop Penny out of picture 2.


totally


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

jp375 said:


> There's a watch in those pictures? *Might be able to focus if you crop Penny out of picture 2*.


And you would want to do that why? Sometimes, I just wonder about some of you watch guys...


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Metlin said:


> And you would want to do that why? Sometimes, I just wonder about some of you watch guys...


wouldn't crop her out but she is damn cute!


----------



## blackknight (Nov 3, 2009)

I found it! It's a Stauer Titanium Atomic:
501217._xfImport[/ATTACH]]Men's Watches, Women's Watches, and Jewelry at Stauer.com


----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)

Shouldn't he wear a Hublot?


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

So what's Sheldon wearing? it's driving me nuts!!!! (BTW, i hope Chuck Lorre never fires Sheldon, don't want to end up with "Fez" on the show)


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

^ I don't think we have to worry about Jim Parsons being fired. He really makes the show, and he's doing a terrific job to boot. The show had a weak spot in season 4, but thankfully recovered. I still think there's a lot of potential and much more to tell. Hopefully it'll continue on for a good solid 8-9 seasons.

I don't think Sheldon's watch is a Stauer. The Titanium Atomic linked is not it... similar, but there's a difference in the number of pushers. From what I could tell, he wears two different models, both analog. Both are black faced dials. One has a tan leather strap and the other a nylon mesh strap with leather accents. The nylon strap watch looks mostly plain, with a garish silver/gold bezel. It could very well be a cheap no-name. The tan leather one looks to have a more expensive design and might be a large chronograph. It has one crown and a pusher, at 3 and 4 o'clock positions. Decent lume covered hour and minute hands.

I put together a montage from a few hi-res photos I found on the Internet. None of them had any really good shots of the watches, so I had to upscale them. Hopefully there are enough visual cues that someone may be able to identify at least the chronograph.









Looks like Rajesh is wearing a Casio calculator watch. Howard wears some innocuous thin white faced analog. And Leonard might be wearing a Suunto (rather large negative display LCD with silver casing).


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

Sheldon's kinda looks like a gray dialed GMT Hamilton. but i'm not sure.
Or maybe Seiko's green Alpinist?


----------



## dkouzou (Jun 10, 2008)

tom_hanx said:


> I am a fan of the Big Bang Theory. Season 1 I watched and enjoyed. As with any other TV show, since I am into watches, I am eager to ID what I see/like
> 
> So, here is the question: what wristwatch is Sheldon Cooper wearing?
> My first two guesses were Bernhardt Officer and UNION Glasshutte Belisar GMT but my gut feeling is - it is neither one of those.
> ...


I didn't think Sheldon would wear anything as INACCURATE as a meCHAnical watch. It would have to show the correct time all the time... or ELSE!
Try saying that with a Texas Twang.


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

xevious said:


> Looks like Rajesh is wearing a Casio calculator watch. Howard wears some innocuous thin white faced analog. And Leonard might be wearing a Suunto (rather large negative display LCD with silver casing).


Leonard wears an Suunto X-Lander.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

^ Yep, good call. I can appreciate Leonard wearing one of those. He's into gadgets. Sheldon on the other hand would probably find all of that functionality superfluous (he doesn't hike, probably finds out the weather on-line, and never needs a compass because someone is always with him who knows where they are going). I could see him wearing a GW-M5600, though (classic G-Shock design, conservative in appearance, and featuring solar recharging for far fewer battery changes and atomic sync for superb accuracy).


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

xevious said:


> ^ I don't think we have to worry about Jim Parsons being fired. He really makes the show, and he's doing a terrific job to boot. The show had a weak spot in season 4, but thankfully recovered. I still think there's a lot of potential and much more to tell. Hopefully it'll continue on for a good solid 8-9 seasons.
> 
> I don't think Sheldon's watch is a Stauer. The Titanium Atomic linked is not it... similar, but there's a difference in the number of pushers. From what I could tell, he wears two different models, both analog. Both are black faced dials. One has a tan leather strap and the other a nylon mesh strap with leather accents. The nylon strap watch looks mostly plain, with a garish silver/gold bezel. It could very well be a cheap no-name. The tan leather one looks to have a more expensive design and might be a large chronograph. It has one crown and a pusher, at 3 and 4 o'clock positions. Decent lume covered hour and minute hands.
> 
> ...


Solid work!!!!! i'm afraid that Shellie is probably wearing something like an "Elysee" watch and that's why we can't figure it out.
Why would a watch need a pusher at 4???? to advance the big date at 6?.
I honestly have never seen anything like it. The lugs make me think of something like a Mido Baroncelli but i don't know.


----------



## markot (Mar 17, 2010)

1 year since the thread started and we still didn't recognize the watch?


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

markot said:


> 1 year since the thread started and we still didn't recognize the watch?


It's really hard to tell without a better shot.


----------



## KyleToThe (Nov 20, 2011)

Torgoen T25103?


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

KyleToThe said:


> Torgoen T25103?


Shelly's watch has a button at 4pm.
I think it's a quartz "fashion" style watch, that's why we can't figure out.
Maybe one of a million irrelevant "Maurice Pucci" kinda thing.


----------



## dkouzou (Jun 10, 2008)

*"The Big Bang Theory: The Loobenfeld Decay (#1.10)" (2008)*

*Penny:* Sheldon, have you any idea what time it is? 
*Sheldon Cooper:* Of course I do. My watch is linked to the atomic clock in Boulder, Colorado. It's accurate to one-tenth of a second. But as I'm saying this, it occurs to me that you may have again been asking a rhetorical question.


----------



## KyleTexas (Oct 23, 2011)

The one with the thick bezel looks like a cheap POS.. the next (brown leather band) a 42ish mm nicer watch. You think his character would go for

1. Atomic Clock based watch
or
2. A watch with a Comic Book or Superhero tie in.


----------



## dkouzou (Jun 10, 2008)

Sheldon bought a pocket watch in today's episode.... it goes with his train fetish.


----------



## watch_tech (Apr 26, 2010)

Alright guys, big fan of Big Bang and watchuseek. Like you all, I myself was wondering about the time piece that Sheldon's been featuring but when I searched the net I hit a wall. No one have yet figured it out. So, I did my own reasearch and after, doing some extensive digging, I think I have cracked the Sheldon's wrist watch mystery.

In the current/later production of the show, he has been wearing a Swiss Military Wenger Commando City Dual Time Watch (#74714):









In the early episodes, however, he was wearing a Wenger with Green Nylon Strap.

Hope this helps some of you satisfying your curiosity. Have fun!


----------



## watch_tech (Apr 26, 2010)

Alright guys, big fan of Big Bang and watchuseek. I was also wondering about the time piece that Sheldon's been featuring but when I did the search I hit a wall. No one have yet figured it out. So, I did my own reasearch and after, doing some extensive research, I think I have cracked the Sheldon's wrist watches mystery. In the current/later production of the show, he has been wearing a Swiss Military Wenger Commando City Dual Time Watch:









In the early episodes, however, he was wearing a Wenger with Green Nylon Strap.

Hope this helps some of you satisfying your curiosity. Have fun!


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

That could actually be it!!!
The brown strap, date at 6 and pusher at 4, i'm not so sure about those subdials though.
It could be it!!!
Great work.


----------



## dkouzou (Jun 10, 2008)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/help-...ang-theory-sheldon]-464569-2.html#post4530116
I take it that it isn't a radio-linked atomic watch, as Sheldon stated it is in season 1? I am willing to concede that the script writers didn't allow the actual wristwatch actor Jim Parsons is wearing to interfere with comedic relief.


----------



## watch_tech (Apr 26, 2010)

Watchyman said:


> That could actually be it!!!
> The brown strap, date at 6 and pusher at 4, i'm not so sure about those subdials though.
> It could be it!!!
> Great work.


I have seen it from every angle possible but the sub-dials are not that legible because of the matching background color matching the main dial. You can also see the flush crystal to the bezel in the pics. In one of the episodes I could also clearly see the Wenger's red cross emblem on top of the watch dial. I am quite sure this is it. Thanks,


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

Bet it's one of those weird Atomic radio watches from Brookstone or the back of popular science mag.


----------



## watch_tech (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok, here's the proof a clear shot with dual sub-dials:







Just as we have it here:







I am now sure 100% that it is a Swiss Military Wenger Commando City Dual Time Watch. Mystery solved... Cheers!


----------



## watch_tech (Apr 26, 2010)

I am now sure 100% that it is a Swiss Military Wenger Commando City Dual Time Watch. Mystery solved... Cheers!

And, here's the proof a clear shot with dual sub-dials:










Just as we have it, here is the actual variant of this model that he is wearing:


----------



## ShockMister (Mar 22, 2008)

watch_tech said:


> I am now sure 100% that it is a Swiss Military Wenger Commando City Dual Time Watch. Mystery solved... Cheers!
> 
> And, here's the proof a clear shot with dual sub-dials:
> 
> ...


That looks like it for sure. I've wondered about this watch myself. Does it have a blue dial?


----------



## MovieWatchCollector (Jan 20, 2012)

Can anyone please tell me the watch brand Howard wears? Someone on here said it was a thin white faced watch. I don't have any pictures of it (i looked every where on the internet for a good picture)but maybe someone on here knows what it is. After all you guys did solve the great mystery of Sheldon's watch.


----------



## watch_tech (Apr 26, 2010)

ShockMister said:


> That looks like it for sure. I've wondered about this watch myself. Does it have a blue dial?


Yes, there is a blue version but comes with SS band. Here you go:


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

watch_tech said:


> Alright guys, big fan of Big Bang and watchuseek. I was also wondering about the time piece that Sheldon's been featuring but when I did the search I hit a wall. No one have yet figured it out. So, I did my own reasearch and after, doing some extensive research, I think I have cracked the Sheldon's wrist watches mystery. In the current/later production of the show, he has been wearing a Swiss Military Wenger Commando City Dual Time Watch:


Bingo! That has to be it. Pushers are spot on. And in some of the photos, it looks like there is a silver bordered red square at the 12 o'clock position. The subsequent photo you posted also makes it clear that there's a date window at 6 o'clock, not to mention that the dual time subdial on the left is larger than the right subdial. Great work and thanks for all the effort to figure this out! :-!


----------



## omega1234 (May 17, 2012)

xevious said:


> ^ I don't think we have to worry about Jim Parsons being fired. He really makes the show, and he's doing a terrific job to boot. The show had a weak spot in season 4, but thankfully recovered. I still think there's a lot of potential and much more to tell. Hopefully it'll continue on for a good solid 8-9 seasons.
> 
> I don't think Sheldon's watch is a Stauer. The Titanium Atomic linked is not it... similar, but there's a difference in the number of pushers. From what I could tell, he wears two different models, both analog. Both are black faced dials. One has a tan leather strap and the other a nylon mesh strap with leather accents. The nylon strap watch looks mostly plain, with a garish silver/gold bezel. It could very well be a cheap no-name. The tan leather one looks to have a more expensive design and might be a large chronograph. It has one crown and a pusher, at 3 and 4 o'clock positions. Decent lume covered hour and minute hands.
> 
> ...


No, Howard has the gold Rolex (maybe a submariner) that Bernadette bought him.


----------



## Devlsmurf (Jun 10, 2012)

Lol, I'm glad somebody else figured this out. We just started watching this show and my wife was getting really upset every time I paused it to try and figure out what type of watch he was wearing. Kudos gentlemen.


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

I need help finding this watch, I been unable to find it in any website in the US... anyone know where I can find it.. really want to buy this watch. Thank you!!!


----------



## gio5 (Jun 21, 2012)

Armchair said:


> Shouldn't he wear a Hublot?


nerd 80s digital watch would be appropriate


----------



## gio5 (Jun 21, 2012)

Armchair said:


> Shouldn't he wear a Hublot?


nerd 80s digital watch would be appropriate


----------



## tomrot (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi there!
Can anyone help me indentifyng this watch from last TBBT episode?:








I can give you more photos if necessary 
thanks!


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

I see no watch in this image.


----------



## jon-dab (May 9, 2015)

It looks like Sheldon is wearing a new watch. Anyone able to identify?


----------



## watchfan124 (Jul 28, 2020)

But can sb help me identify the old watch Sheldon is wearing in season 1. I have many shots of the watch:



















































I already searched for hours and the closest watch i could find was the following wenger watch with the wenger nylon bracelet:


----------



## SHELDOR_THE_CONQUEROR (Feb 8, 2021)

watchfan124 said:


> But can sb help me identify the old watch Sheldon is wearing in season 1. I have many shots of the watch:
> View attachment 15380246
> View attachment 15380249
> View attachment 15380250
> ...


----------



## SHELDOR_THE_CONQUEROR (Feb 8, 2021)

Did you find it ? I'm looking for it too.
If it can help, I have this shot from the first season too, it's in a good resolution I think.


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

Well, this is an old thread, but wasn't there a watch being made several years ago that was an actual cesium atomic clock? One would have thought Sheldon might wear something like that.


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

AnonPi said:


> Well, this is an old thread, but wasn't there a watch being made several years ago that was an actual cesium atomic clock? One would have thought Sheldon might wear something like that.


I think this is what I was thinking of: Introducing The Bathys Cesium 133, The First True Atomic Clock Wristwatch - HODINKEE


----------



## Bird-Dog (Jan 22, 2021)

Whatever Sheldon may actually be wearing on the show, I think they missed the mark. According to the character's obsession with accuracy and efficiency, as well as being oblivious to the cost or status/social-implication of most things outside of comic books and sci-fi collectibles, I have little doubt he'd wear a digital atomic watch. 

If he had any interest in analog "for nostalgia's sake" it would have to be because it had a slide-rule bezel... and even then he'd likely chose a quartz Citizen Eco-Drive over a Breitling Navitimer or other such automatic. 

The other possibility, of course, would be some sort of Star Wars "limited edition collectible" POS.


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

Bird-Dog said:


> Whatever Sheldon may actually be wearing on the show, I think they missed the mark. According to the character's obsession with accuracy and efficiency, as well as being oblivious to the cost or status/social-implication of most things outside of comic books and sci-fi collectibles, I have little doubt he'd wear a digital atomic watch.
> 
> If he had any interest in analog "for nostalgia's sake" it would have to be because it had a slide-rule bezel... and even then he'd likely chose a quartz Citizen Eco-Drive over a Breitling Navitimer or other such automatic.
> 
> The other possibility, of course, would be some sort of Star Wars "limited edition collectible" POS.


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

AnonPi said:


> View attachment 15699627


Although, this would also have been quite appropriate:


----------



## watchfan124 (Jul 28, 2020)

SHELDOR_THE_CONQUEROR said:


> Did you find it ? I'm looking for it too.
> If it can help, I have this shot from the first season too, it's in a good resolution I think.
> 
> View attachment 15699536

















These are some closeups of Sheldons watch from the first season. It seems to be some kind of noname prop watch I guess. He shows it in this video (



) and talks a little about it. Greetings!


----------



## ShockMister (Mar 22, 2008)

So that prop watch on the green nylon band, he said he had been wearing it from the pilot until at least 2007 when he mentioned it in the interview. It could have been some cheap generic watch for all we know.

But I'm more interested in the later watch. Looks like something a little nicer.


----------



## ShockMister (Mar 22, 2008)

...which appears to be something like a Timex chronograph Weekender. Not many chronograph watches have that kind of basic case shape.


----------

